# PLO - Lake Conoy - June 12



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Got on the water around 12:30pm in time for the last hour of high tide.

Following Joe's advice, I started by the beach and drifted in 12-15ft of water back to the inlet and was hitting croakers left and right. I knew it was a good day when my first cast netted a 10". I also tried to the right of the wooden stakes and that was also productive. I'm still a little clumsy in the cockpit fishing with 2 rods so i ended continuing for croaker since it was non stop. I will have to try for flounder next time.

After 4 hours or so, I ended up with probably 20 fish but threw back around 15 of them between 9 -11. Kept a few 12'"'ers and one 14". Some of the 12"ers where hitting the rod like they were 4lb large mouth bass .


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Dave (HokieDJ)

Next time I will go with you. There are usually bigger ones in 20-30' of water time to time. We don't have enough time to fish everywhere. Next time we split to fish two different places. Once we locate the fish we will fish together. Yesterday I ruined one of Walkie-Talkie. My tackle bag was submerged once. Though I still have two. We can communicate on Walkie-Talkie (Cell-Phoen do not work in many area in the water). Hopefully we find some flounders and bigger craokers.

Joe


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey HokieDJ I was out there too, what were you in, I was in a mango tarpon


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, HokieDJ, were you in a red Revo?


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup that's me. Were you guys the pair of kayakers I saw padding?
What were you guys targeting?

Joe, the water was slightly rough that day for me (still getting comfortable with a yak) so I stayed around 12-15. I looked at the charts last night and realized I was pretty close to that drop off but I just ran out of time. I really have to prepare better and not wing it like I usually do.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HokieDJ said:


> Yup that's me. Were you guys the pair of kayakers I saw padding?
> What were you guys targeting?
> 
> Joe, the water was slightly rough that day for me (still getting comfortable with a yak) so I stayed around 12-15. I looked at the charts last night and realized I was pretty close to that drop off but I just ran out of time. I really have to prepare better and not wing it like I usually do.


No, we were in a pair of Revos. I was in an orange Revo, and 1OBXNut was in a sand colored one. I saw you drive by earlier in the day at around noon or so while I was at the Wally World. We went out looking for croaker, but the waves and the wind was brutal. I almost got knocked out of my yak coming back in the inlet.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I was with a friend in a red Ride 135, was trying for flounder but still a little early


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You were the guy I was talking to (I think) sitting on the dock while I was in my yak  LOL...didn't think there were that many guys from P&S out there yakking!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah that was me lol yeah seems to me that we should try to get a P&S yak flounder trip out there in a few weeks


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

AtlantaKing,

The croaker was biting as if it was out of style that day. The waves were rough around 3pm though. I think they were 1-2 ft waves because my revo would dip under the water as i rode over the waves at times. Good thing by that time I was getting comfortable out there.

OBXRat,

I'm not too familiar with other rides but were you with the pair that one person had sticks wrapped with pool noodles sticking from the back?


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah his home made out riggers, still dont know why you need them on a WS Ride 135, but to each his own


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OBX_Rat said:


> yeah his home made out riggers, still dont know why you need them on a WS Ride 135, but to each his own


Ya, considering they were up like a couple of a samurai flags... What's the point of outriggers if they're not in the water?


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah I think its more of a safety blanket


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

P&S yak flounder trip out there in a few weeks 

i'm good on sundays.


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

For those who know:

1) what were those floating buoys out there? Crab pot indicators or water lane markers for the tour boat?

2) I like to drop a crab pot in the area, go fishing, then come back and check. Is this legal? Is there a place you can't drop off a crab pot (other than the boat lane out of the inlet)?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

e-mag said:


> P&S yak flounder trip out there in a few weeks
> 
> i'm good on sundays.


Oh yeah! P&S yakkathon!!!


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I would def be down for that. I think I'm going to hit the point this weekend. Need some croakers for the fridge and maybe a flounder dinner :beer:


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

AK,

go ahead and set it up.


----------

